# Leatherhead, Surrey to London



## JorM (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello to everyone, 
I discovered this forum as I´m possibly moving to England next month, I´m a young professional (28) and I´ll be working in Leatherhead Surrey possibly.

Was wondering If you can advise me on where to live, my idea was living between London and Leatherhead as I don´t want to be very far from london and neither from work, and best option is a flat share, living alone is definitely out of my budget as I´ve seen in many rental properties sites.

Can you tell me some good areas to live in between these two places? Much appreciated for any tip. Thank you


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

You will find that the further away from central London the cheaper it is to rent. 

If you were to live in Leatherhead the train service is generally excellent into London and you would save money by being able to get to work without having to catch the train...just a thought.


----------



## JorM (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes I guess you´re probably right, as a matter of fact I won´t be going out much during the week, London on the weekends mostly I guess, but is Leatherhead nice to live? I heard many good things about wimbledon and Ealing, but it is very far and more expensive.

Do you enjoy Sintra ? I live 10m from there, my favourite place in Portugal


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I grew up within 4 miles of Ealing and lived there until about 2 years ago, rents are really expensive there, Wimbledon in no cheaper as both have a village feel in certain parts.

Leatherhead will have plenty of bars and restaurants within close proximity so you will not miss out by not living closer to London. Surrey has some great places to go out for the night, Guildford is quite good also and reasonably close.

Eu tenho famalia quem mora en Sintra near Portela, so I know it very well, I also have even more family living towards Magoito and Sao Joao das Lampas where the rest of the clan live.

As a child I would spend 6 weeks a year there playing with my cousins and neighbours, though in the last twenty five years my trips over there have been rather sparodic. I am looking at settling over there, as for my work location is not important but a mild climate is!


----------



## JorM (Oct 29, 2012)

I´m watching houses in leatherhead, but everything also expensive and not very special, I´m now looking in Epsom which is near, is Epsom good for living? it seems quite nice, and has some good houses considering the price.

Well Sintra is perfect to live, has also other places around sintra .


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Every area that is nice to live in the South East of England is expensive to rent. You might find cheaper house-shares in the following places...Farnborough, Guildford, Kingston, the reason being the first area has a military presence and the next two have universities so there should be cheaper student type accomodation.

You can try Dorking and Crawley but I am not so sure how good any of these places are for connecting to Leatherhead. Make sure you check how much you would have to spend in bus and/or train travel as this should to be taken into account and again it is not cheap. 

As I have previously said it may well be better for you financially to live in Letherhead, pay a little more for rent but save spending the money on travel fares.

If you are looking to live in a nice house or nice area be prepared to pay very big money. I try explaining this to my Portuguese cousins as they think that everybody earns a fortune in the UK and have lots of surplus money at the end of the month. For the average person in the UK those days have long gone.

Most areas are okay except specific local zones, which is the same in every town you will go to. Epsom has some really nice bits with some rough areas within...all of the UK is like that, even Notting Hill!

Double rooms in 

Epsom from £87 p/wk (per week)
Farnborough from £85 p/wk 
Guildford from £78 p/wk
Kingston from £80 p/wk


This rentals have been obtained from *primelocation* dot *com* and also

you could try sites like *spareroom* dot *co* dot *uk*

You will be lucky to find anything as cheap as Portugal though.


----------

